# Help!! Jumping Spider Egg Sac



## Ardra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello,
We have a Jupming Spider (Phidippus audax) that we were observing for
awhile before releasing it.  However, she has made an egg sac in the
corner of the tank she is in.  This is the first spider i have ever kept 
and i really know nothing about them.  Does anyone know what i should do??
How long will it take for the baby spiders to come out and what should I
do with them?  Thanks for any advise you can give.
Ardra


----------



## Darwinsdad (Jun 1, 2004)

if you were just gonna release the spider anyway why not just release the babies too. Give em a good start on life and send to mother nature with thier mommy.


----------



## Ardra (Jun 1, 2004)

*Spider mommie*

Yes, I plan to release them.  I have her in a container that baby
spiders could easily get out of, so knowing when they might emerge
would be beneficial.   Also I have been reading online a bit.  It seems
that they make the egg sac very soon after mating.  I've had this spider
(by itself) for a little over a week.  Is it likely that she mated before I 
found her?  Do they ever make an egg sac without having mated?
Thanks again for any info!
Ardra


----------



## Brian S (Jun 2, 2004)

*jumping spiders*

I have kept jumping spiders before and never did have one lay eggs without mating. I had one that lived 3 1/2 years after I caught it. It was already an adult then.I have wondered how long they normally live in the wild.They always amazed me at how fast they could catch a fly.Has anyone else out there kept jumpers before?


----------



## Ardra (Jun 11, 2004)

*Jumping Spider Picture*

Here is her picture before she made her egg sac....
she is chowing down on a yummie moth.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 11, 2004)

Very nice female. How large is her 'jar' As I said in a pm. you could always try placing the smaller jar in a bigger jar thats secure.. Best of luck with the babies and the mother. and she probably mated a few days before you caught her. mine dropped a sac about a week to two weeks after males were intraduced..


----------



## Ardra (Jun 12, 2004)

*Spider House*

Hi,
Thanks again for the info!  She is in a critter keeper that is maybe
5x6x7 inches.  I got a larger critter keeper and put the smaller one
inside of it with a fine mest type screen under the lid.  
I also dumped about 6 small crickets in with her, and in a day they
had vanished.  Guess she was hungry.  I'm glad she is eating.
I have a picture of her and the cocoon that I'll post as soon as i 
download it off the camera.
Ardra


----------



## Ardra (Jun 12, 2004)

*Jumping Spider Cocoon*

Here she is with her cocoon.  She has a baby cricket in her fangs.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 13, 2004)

Glad she is eating. and I'm sorry I assumed you had her in some sort of jar not a kittter keeper but good move with the screen  Since shes eating and not straying from the sac enjoy. Eventualy you'll see tiny itsy bitsy spiderling hovering around the nest then they'll eventualy depart. at the point they start exploring jsut place the KK outside in the shade with the lid open and they will depart on their own timing [the female aswell so remove her if you wish to keep her]

On a side note don't you jsut luv those metallic fangs.. I know I did when breeding that species.. that and the male's mating dance is a way back play back to disco..lol..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ardra (Jul 2, 2004)

*Baby Spider Update*

I am pleased to announce that the baby spiderlings have emerged from the nest!  They are the cutest things I ever saw, especially when they jump!
I've placed the critter keeper outside in the shade.  I havn't seen mom for a few days.  She is in the nest and hasn't come out.  
Well, thats all for now.  I'll post the baby spider pics i took if they came out,
but i have a feeling that they are too small. 
Thanks again to everyone for your advice!
Ardra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ardra (Jul 2, 2004)

*Baby Spider Pic*

Here is a pic of the baby spiders!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 3, 2004)

Congrads Andra on the successful sac they are very cute!! congrads once more  I knew you could do it..


----------



## conway (Jul 3, 2004)

mmmm beautiful spider...i thought the green "fangs" were palps? i havn't kept these so im proberbly wrong but still a very lovely spider i love the color of "fangs" id like to have one but my mum probably wouldnt let me..your jumper webs more than one of my p. murinus and a. geniculata put together lol


----------



## cricket54 (Jul 3, 2004)

Will jumping spider eggs hatch and survive if they are orphaned. The mother got out of the vial when I went to feed her and has disappeared.

Sharon


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 3, 2004)

Depends on how long along they are. I've never occured it but then again they don't exactly roll the egg sac after its construction [btw conway thats why they it webbed so much its a rearing hammock. and yes the Green mettalic part the fangs.. mandibles whatever lol I can't remember atm.] your best bet would be to just leave it be and wait to see if they do. I know you can take black widow sacs from the mother the day after their laid and spill them out into a container and they still hatch...


----------



## Longbord1 (Jul 3, 2004)

id let them go in my house i have some running around they eat all the flys they are great. and they will avoid danger by u too they never bother anyone also
just and idea

mike


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 4, 2004)

I like 'talking to them' take  a teenie tiny wire and just wiggle it infront of them or above them.. they'll stare at it and wave their legs /pals or sometimes even attack it.. I swear outa all the spiders they are the ones that 'think'


----------



## word (Jul 4, 2004)

i love that picture of the slings!  

i have a female but i'm gonna see if i can find a male.


----------

